# Script suppression automatique email



## lego_one (19 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens poster ici une petite demande d'aide quant à la rédaction d'un script permettant de supprimer automatiquement des emails.

Voilà la contexte :
Depuis un plusieurs semaines, je reçois des spams en quantité astronomique.
Ces spams sont proviennent tous de domaines différents mais ont tout de même un point commun, l'objet contient toujours le mot Hookup ou Fuckbuddy (pas besoin de vous expliquer quel est le contenu...). Heureusement, ces mails arrivent toujours dans la boite indésirable (ou dans n'importe quel autre dossier que j'aurais pré-défini dans les réglages de mail).

Je souhaiterais maintenant automatiser la suppression de ces messages dès qu'ils arrivent dans un dossier. Certes, les mails arrivent bien dans le dossier Indésirable, mais au fur et à mesure de l'avancée de la journée, ça me tape sur le système de voir le nombre de ces messages s'accumuler dans le dossier (je suis peut-être un peu maniaque). Et j'ai besoin d'avoir mon client mail actif toute la journée.

Les règles mails ne sont pas efficaces (elles s'appliquent quand je les crée mais ne marche plus le lendemain, sauf si je les supprime et les recrée à l'identique). Je souhaite donc passer pas Automator pour lui dire de supprimer tous les mails qui arrivent dans un dossier précis.

Par la commande "Filtrer les boites aux lettres Mail", je pense pouvoir lui dire d'aller chercher à un endroit précis (j'ai bon ?). Seulement, je ne trouve pas le moyen de lui dire de supprimer les messages situés à l'intérieur de ce dossier.

Dois-je passer par Apple Script ? Si oui, je quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller pour la rédaction du script ? J'ai essayé de m'y frotter mais je n'arrive pas à capter la logique ni la syntaxe d'Applescript.

Merci d'avance !

(pour info, les mails en question arrivent toutes les 2 à 5 minutes, c'est vraiment insupportable à la longue...)


----------

